# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > مبتدی: تشخیص نصب نبودن فلش و اقدام به نصب آن  در صورت نیاز

## mehrdad85

سلام وستان
همونطور که میدونید برای اجرای فلش نیازه که نرم افزار فلش روی سیستمم نصب باشه
چطوری میتونم چک کنم که روی سیستم فلش نصب هست یا نه و اگه نصب نبود اتوماتیک نصب بشه؟
جوری که نیاز نباشه کلا چیز خاصی رو سیستم نصب باشه مثل پک نرم افزاری لرد یا کینک


پیشاپیش از توجه و راهماییتون سپاسگذارم


مرسی

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام 

من تا اونجایی که می دونم فلش همچین امکاناتی نداره و باید از نرم افزار های جانبی مثل MMB و ...  و یا از زبان های برنامه نویسی دیگه استفاده کنید

اگه براتون امیکان داره می تونید با گرفتن خروجی exe. از فلش که نیازی به فلش پلیر هم نداره این مشکل حل کنید

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
آخه اگه بخوام از برنامه نويسي استفاده كنم نيازه كه يه سري چيز ديگه براي اجراي كد هاي برنامه نويسي نصب باشه مثلا .net frame work  يا چيزاي ديگه 
ميشه در مورد exe كردن برنامه توضيح بديد؟
يعني كلا ميشه يه فايل exe  درست كرد و اون فايل را autorun  كرد؟ بدون اينكه تنظيمات تغيير بكنه و چيزي عوض بشه؟


يه سوال ديگه هم داشت براي exe كردن نياز به نرم افزار خاصي هستش يا اينكه فايل exe جايي درست ميشه و بايد برم و از اونجا بردارمش؟



ممنون ميشم راهنمايي بفرماييد 
مرسي

----------


## amirhossein.h

خود فلش قابلیت exe. کردن رو داره کافیه فقط با کلید ctr + Shift + F12  رو فشار بدید تا پنجره ی  Publish براتون باز بشه از اونجا می تونید برنامه  رو با خوجی exe.  پابلیش کنید

با نرم افزار های دیگه ای هم می شه این کارو کرد ولی بعضی نرم افزار ها از کد ها ی فلش مثل fscommand ها پشتیبانی نمی کنند یکی از این نرم افزار ها MDM Zinc هست البته این رو هم بگم که این نرم افزار ها راهنمای راحتی برای کداشون دارن

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
دوست عزيز بابت پاسختون ممنونم 
فقط يه سوال 
آيا دي وي دي هاي king يا parand  را ديديد؟
من نميدونم چكار كردند كه  بدون اينكه نياز به نصب يا وجود چيزي باشه اجرا ميشن و اگه 
فلش رو سيستم نصب نباشه  فلش را نصب ميكنه

من ميخواستم يه راهي مثل اون پيدا كنم 
به هر حال سپاسگزارم
مرسي

----------


## smartie7

> سلام 
> دوست عزيز بابت پاسختون ممنونم 
> فقط يه سوال 
> آيا دي وي دي هاي king يا parand  را ديديد؟
> من نميدونم چكار كردند كه  بدون اينكه نياز به نصب يا وجود چيزي باشه اجرا ميشن و اگه 
> فلش رو سيستم نصب نباشه  فلش را نصب ميكنه
> 
> من ميخواستم يه راهي مثل اون پيدا كنم 
> به هر حال سپاسگزارم
> مرسي


سلام

منم دقیقاً همین سوال رو دارم.
لطفاً راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Microname

وقتی فلش روی سیستم کاربر نصب باشه  یکسری فولدر و فایل در سیستم کاربر  اضافه میشه مثلا mm.cfg ، میتوان وجود اینها رو چک کرد البته با ابزارهای  جانبی مثل MDMZinc یا دلفی یا سی شارپ

----------

